# front print complete, sleeve printed and then front ink lost it's complete coverage



## amers1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Please help. we are printing sport grey, gildan hoodies. all the 3 color front + underbase fronts were complete yesterday. started doing sleeve prints today. after curing the sleeve we noticed that some of the fronts lost its coverage. it's inconsistent - some of the design on one, another part of the design on another. sequence for front is print underbase, flash, print orange, flash, print hot pink, print blue. ink is plastisol. dryer is curing at 320 (checked with strips). the hot pink was mixed at a vendor has a foul odor to it, our inks have never had an odor like that before - vendor is checking on that. 
regardless, not sure to tell client we can't do the remaining sleeve prints in risk of damaging their fronts, or to print more sleeves and take the risk.

any ideas? of course this is a hard deadline for today. any thoughts are most appreciated.
amy


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hot pink comes in a translucent type and a muck more opaque type ink.
We were printing large bras in hot pink on black tees for a Brest Cancer walk.
We would do underbase, flash, pink. They looked fine going in the dryer but had a fisheye effect when they came out.
The pink was old (I had bought out a shop that was shutting down) and I was new to screen printing, so I was convinced that it was the ink. So I went out and bought another gallon of hot pink ink and had the same problem. Print some of the bras on white tees and they looked great. So then I said well it must be this gallon of white that we are using and opened another gallon and same problem.
We got through the 250 shirt order by doing underbase, flash, pink, flash, pink, flash and then pink again.
The damn bras were almost 3D at that point, and felt like wet suit material, but the customers were happy.

I found out on this board later that week when I posted some photos on this board and started asking questions that there are different types of plastisol ink.


(I still haven't used all that hot pink ink)


----------

